# a collection of rice recipes - part three



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

CURRY RICE
1 c rice 2 c liquid (water, broth, etc.)
1 Tbsp fat (oil, butter, etc.) 1 c chopped carrots
1 chopped onion 2 cloves garlic, minced
1 tsp curry powder 1/8 tsp pepper
1 Tbsp lemon juice (Optional) 1 lb shrimp, chicken cubes, etc.
Put it all in a pot; bring to boil. Stir once, reduce heat to simmer, cover. Simmer until water is absorbed, about 20 minutes. Let sit 5 minutes. Fluff with fork and serve.

CURRIED RICE WITH CHICK PEAS
1 c rice 2 c liquid (water, broth, etc. - I prefer vegetable broth)
1 Tbsp fat (oil, butter, etc.) 1 tsp cilantro
1/2 tsp cardamom 1/2 tsp turmeric
1/2 tsp hot pepper sauce dash salt
1/8 tsp cinnamon 1 c chopped carrots
1 (15 oz) can chick peas, rinsed and drained 1 c peas
2 Tbsp mint OR parsley 
Put everything EXCEPT the chick peas and mint in a pot. Bring to a boil. Stir once, reduce heat, let simmer about 20 minutes, until the water is absorbed. Remove from heat, and let rest 5 minutes. Stir in chick peas, sprinkle mint on top, and serve.

Y2K SOY SAUCED RICE Angustia
1 c Uncle Ben's rice 2 Tbsp cooking oil
garlic powder onion powder
(optional) bouillon 3 Tbsp soy sauce with half teaspoon vinegar (in place of lemon juice) salt to taste
(optional) parsley flakes 
NOTE: You can boil bouillon with the rice, but omit salt as package suggested.
Cook Uncle Ben's rice according to package, except omit butter. You can adjust saltiness later. In a non-stick skillet (preferably), heat cooking oil. Add cooked rice, garlic, onion powder, and the soy sauce-vinegar mixture, and keep stirring. The amount of soy sauce can be adjusted to suit how dark you want your rice to be. Cook for 5 minutes, and add parsley flakes (if desired).
Serve this with any meat, beans, and veggies on the side.

PANTRY RISOTTO No heavy cream needed.
1 c rice 3 2/3 c chicken broth
1 Tbsp fat (or non-stick spray) 1/2 tsp white pepper
1 1/2 c fresh spinach 1/2 c peas
1 tsp dill 1/2 c grated Parmesan cheese
1 tsp grated lemon peel 
In a medium saucepan, bring broth and pepper to simmer. In the large saucepan, either use cooking spray or butter to grease the bottom. Put in the dry, uncooked rice. Cook and stir it for 1 minute. Stir in 2/3 cup of the broth - cook and stir until the broth is absorbed. Do the remaining broth, 1/2 cup at a time, waiting till one batch of broth is absorbed before adding the next. With the last 1/2 cup of broth, stir in the spinach, peas, and dill. Cook, stirring gently, until all the liquid is absorbed, and the rice is tender but firm to the bite. (Total time for adding broth is about 40 minutes.)
Remove saucepan from heat. Stir in cheese and lemon peel.

SPICY PEANUT BUTTER RICE
1 c rice 2 1/2 c liquid (chicken broth preferred)
1 Tbsp fat (oil, butter, etc.) 1 onion, sliced
1/2 c raisins 3 Tbsp peanut butter
1 Tbsp honey 1 tsp curry powder
1/2 tsp salt 1/4 tsp ginger
1/4 tsp cinnamon 
Sauté onion. Put all ingredients in a saucepan. Stir it so the sticky ingredients are sort of blended in. Bring to boil. Stir once, reduce heat, cover, and simmer about 20 minutes, until the rice is done. Remove from heat, let rest 5 minutes. Fluff with fork and serve.

BAKED RICE Pat Haug, WA

1 can cream of mushroom soup 1 can consommé
1 c white rice 
Mix, pour into greased casserole, bake at 350° F for one hour to one hour fifteen minutes. *Really good with ham or stuffed green peppers. *You can use a bouillon cube and boiling water for the consommé. *Cream of mushroom soup can be changed to any cream of and/or the substitute for creamed soups.

Y2K CHILI RICE - A ONE-DISH MEAL (2 VERSIONS) Angustia
1 c Uncle Ben's converted rice 1 can vienna sausages (or 1/2 can (opt) 
1 can corn kernels Spam, or ham)
(opt) 1 c canned/cooked kidney beans 1/2 tsp garlic powder
1/2 tsp onion powder 1/2 tsp chili powder
(optional) 1/4 tsp ground cumin 1 c cut-up canned tomatoes
2 Tbsp cooking oil
VERSION 1:
Cook Uncle Ben's rice according to package directions. (Note: If using any canned veggies, you can use the liquid from these veggies to add to the water needed to cook the rice. This not only helps you save water, but also uses the nutrients found in those liquids.)
In a non-stick pan, heat the cooking oil, and sort of brown the meat on all sides. Add the tomatoes, and let simmer for 5 minutes. Add the rest of the ingredients, including the cooked rice, and keep simmering and stirring for another 5 minutes. Serve.
VERSION 2: (Much simpler and more into fuel-conservation!)
In a non-stick pan, heat oil and brown meat on all sides. Add tomatoes, and simmer for 5 minutes. Add un-cooked Uncle Ben’s rice, and necessary amount of liquid to cook it. Add everything else, and cook rice in this mixture.
NOTE: You have to cook this dish following the directions on rice package, as far as covering the pan, so rice will cook properly.

20 MINUTE SUPPER
This recipe was made in desperation... nothing interesting in the fridge to make after being out all day, but my kids love it!

Bring four cups of water and 2 packages dried onion soup mix to boil. Add four cups instant rice, and set aside to do its thing. In a frying pan, brown 1/2 lb hamburger (or more if you have it). I also shred a couple of carrots into this to get veggies into the family. Add burger to rice and stir... great goop, and very filling!
*Can have a green veggie with it, and maybe homemade pudding, because a meal with dessert always seems better.
*Very cheap if you don't put the meat in, and use Aldi's dried soup at 59 cents for a box of 2 packets.
*Can be made with real rice - if I have time, I put the rice/soup mix in my rice cooker.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Thank you so much for the recipes. They all sound good!


----------

